# quick painting video



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice work Allen.... Again!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Youtube Monday, Allen, I'm so confused?!?! 

Hey, what color light will he be shown in?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yellow orange light. This isint an official tutorial so i didnt think I needed to wait until Wed to air it, its also pretty short.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, that should tie me over until Wednesday.

So who cleans that table top?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL I was thinking the same thing Bone Dancer. Maybe though it just adds to the mystique of the next creation!!!!!!! Awesome work Allen


----------

